# Murals by Project Matt



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats Up Guys, I just wanted to start a topic with my artwork for the lowrider bike enthusiasts. I look forward to airbrushing some bikes for you guys. Heres some of my pictures, hope you enjoy them for quotes message me, or call/text me 559-731-6718 thanks guys


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

got damn homie nice work


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:54 PM~20361505
> *got damn homie nice work
> *


Thanks, I enjoy what I do and It's nice getting to work with cool people who enjoy artwork too


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20361725
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

:thumbsup: homie


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

If anyone is outside or CA or dont feel like driving too far to see me, I am more than happy to work on your frames and parts that are mailed to my shop. As long as good foam is used, its usually easy to send stuff in the mail like that. Just text me for the address and i'd be more than happy to work on it and mail it back in no time


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by malicioso_@Apr 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20361764
> *:thumbsup: homie
> *


Whats up big homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WHERE R U LOCATED AT BRO???


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 09:57 PM~20362126
> *WHERE R U LOCATED AT BRO???
> *


Whats up homie I'm from Tulare/visalia area between fresno and bakersfield.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 17 2011, 10:11 PM~20362264
> *Whats up homie I'm from Tulare/visalia area between fresno and bakersfield.
> *


THATS COOL!...DO U HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF UR WORK???? :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

TTT for this homies nice work.!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20362349
> *THATS COOL!...DO U HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF UR WORK???? :cheesy:
> *


I think I got some


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

thats sick


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20362349
> *THATS COOL!...DO U HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF UR WORK???? :cheesy:
> *


I would have alot more but im the new kid on the block haha


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:10 PM~20362695
> *TTT for this homies nice work.!!!!
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20364816
> *thats sick
> *


Thanks


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 18 2011, 02:28 PM~20366323
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Text me for prices :biggrin: alot of really cool bikes on here!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

how much to put some work on these areas?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> how much to put some work on these areas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up homie 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Hey Homie Nice Work Bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 22 2011, 05:02 AM~20395009
> *Hey Homie Nice Work Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! Just doing what I love


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20360886
> *Whats Up Guys, I just wanted to start a topic with my artwork for the lowrider bike enthusiasts. I look forward to airbrushing some bikes for you guys. Heres some of my pictures, hope you enjoy them for quotes message me, or call/text me 559-731-6718 thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> how much to put some work on these areas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: daaanmmm,ur paintjob iss ssick homie


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 22 2011, 11:32 AM~20396706
> *u got down on thiss rucass
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20400892
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


Whats up! uffin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 22 2011, 11:34 AM~20396716
> *:wow: daaanmmm,ur paintjob iss ssick homie
> *


Thanks bro...but it's powdercoat


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Thanks bro...but it's powdercoat
> [/b]


itss a firme Blue...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some kandy blue murals would look firme too


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Tryna sum up sum cash so yu can start on my fenders already.!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20412752
> *Tryna sum up sum cash so yu can start on my fenders already.!!!!
> *


Just get your hustle on and get that scrilla!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Good work. You got any pictures of murals you've done in color.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 25 2011, 08:45 AM~20414428
> *Good work. You got any pictures of murals you've done in color.
> *


thanks bro, I might not post those til september or this year. but I think my color work is more familiar to me than most. I do oil paintings and canvas all the time, so im mixing colors regulary by hand. plus I have learned alot about color theory and all that good stuff from alot of really good artists. I learned how to do photorealism with oil paintings before I started airbrushing


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys  Hit me up for prices. Get at me for murals, quick turnaround time too 559-731-6718 text or pm me


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## CigKid530 (Aug 6, 2009)

:0 Damm Homeboy Got Talent! :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CigKid530_@Apr 30 2011, 08:02 PM~20456312
> *:0 Damm Homeboy Got Talent! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good homie.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

See you at the Socios Show


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2011, 08:13 PM~20479540
> *See you at the Socios Show
> *


Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing you guys at the show :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 3 2011, 08:13 PM~20479540
> *See you at the Socios Show
> *


Can you p.m. me the flyer with the address and info? thanks again


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575923


Here's the link


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 23 2011, 06:15 PM~20404522
> *some kandy blue murals would look firme too
> *


hellyeah...  i still cant decide if i should go with 
kandy blue or kandy rootbeer... :dunno:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 10 2011, 10:20 AM~20522236
> *hellyeah...  i still cant decide if i should go with
> kandy blue or kandy rootbeer... :dunno:
> *


murals on rootbeer would look koo!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Here you go guys! Support the homie and buy this App so we can get more Lowrider Games for your iPhones! Spread the word! Put it on your myspace, twitter, call your grandma, tell your neighbor, whatever you gotta do! Stay up homies :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 13 2011, 10:48 PM~20549908
> *sneak peek  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICEE!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:run::run:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up everybody? Hope you guys have a good week!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Anybody need bike murals? hit me up if your ready


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much u charge to do a seat pan


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

How much u charge to do a disney princess theme 20 inch bike for my daughter pm me bro


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> how much u charge to do a seat pan


call my cell


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ProjectMatt you get down! WHat kind of gun do you shoot with and what paint if I may ask. I use Createx and its not always the best, any tips for me?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> ProjectMatt you get down! WHat kind of gun do you shoot with and what paint if I may ask. I use Createx and its not always the best, any tips for me?


Thanks. Createx is good if your doing Tshirts but I use solvents like house of kolor. Createx also has the Createx Wicked, and Wicked Detail. Those are sposed to be ok for automotive. I use Iwata mostly. send me some pictures maybe I can help you out.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Sup guys uffin: text me for prices :yes:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work bro


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Nice work bro


Thanks! I just have fun doing it :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats it do get at me for murals 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

TTT..!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

-GT- RAY said:


> TTT..!!!


Thanks Homie


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT 
get at me for murals if your ready, 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Flaked out and kandied motorcycle tank. customer from Florida I think.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up homies I got some room for frames and fenders if you guys wanna get some artwork 559-731-6718 you can bring em over or mail em to me, whatever is easier


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT Get at me for murals


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Great Work!!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Great Work!!!!!!


Thanks, havent got any bites yet. still waiting to do a bike. Im willing to work with people on the price.


----------



## edgar071093 (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> Thanks, havent got any bites yet. still waiting to do a bike. Im willing to work with people on the price.


Dont get discouraged times are hard for alot of people right now.I might have something for you.I'm just trying to figure out what I want.It will be for a stroller and also the tailgate of my el camino.Do you do portraits?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

ProjectMatt said:


>


Sick work homie!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Dont get discouraged times are hard for alot of people right now.I might have something for you.I'm just trying to figure out what I want.It will be for a stroller and also the tailgate of my el camino.Do you do portraits?


Thanks :thumbsup: I do portraits like 95 percent of the time.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

wsrider said:


> Sick work homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

runninlow said:


> TTT!


Sup Homie, hows the Impala doing


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

It got some cosmetic surgery done to it, and still has a long way to go before being finished.


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

Good luck on the bite's round here, the only bike ive got was a freebie!! I kinda gave up on getting work here cuz most of these guys have painters already, hell even low balling dont help, makes ya wonder.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

runninlow said:


> It got some cosmetic surgery done to it, and still has a long way to go before being finished.


thats legit. I need to get crackin on my ford


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

tomknox said:


> Good luck on the bite's round here, the only bike ive got was a freebie!! I kinda gave up on getting work here cuz most of these guys have painters already, hell even low balling dont help, makes ya wonder.


 thats true. I know im not the best but I know whose good and who is still learning. I do more than lowriders tho, I stay busy with other types of artwork. I like doing lowrider art cuz I enjoy lowriders. Not really for the money and not for the fame. Im just confused how nobody hits me up haha I thought more people wanted decent murals. I was 14 years old when I got my bike painted and muraled out, striped and everything. paid like $350 from when I worked in the fields picking grapes and hoeing weeds. Then I got my parts on it all brand new and custom for like another 400-600 by the time I was like 15 prolly. By that time I had my 1965 Ford.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope to get some work done by you but won't be anytime soon, i haven't started on my bike.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

runninlow said:


> I hope to get some work done by you but won't be anytime soon, i haven't started on my bike.


Thats cool, whenever your ready is fine


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

What City are you in Bro?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> What City are you in Bro?


Right now I live in Pixley, Ca


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> Right now I live in Pixley, Ca


Where is that by?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where is that by?


an hour south of fresno, an hour north of bakersfield


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> an hour south of fresno, an hour north of bakersfield


Ok,I will call you.Soon.I wanna get a couple things done.Is it anywhere near Taff? I think thats what the city is called.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Taft is like 70 miles south of me.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

You do amazing work!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> You do amazing work!!!



thanks. the best is yet to come


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

murals on 20 inch frame in single color starting at $150


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cuttin deals on bikes, name your price and i'll work something with you.  hit me up 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

anybody ready to get murals done :dunno: my airbrushes are loaded and ready to create some artwork:drama:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


>


:ninja:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Pearl 1985 Buick Regal Limited 
These parts are 1 inch tall so I tried to make them look detailed considering their size. 

Before









After


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Came out real good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing them in person! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up homies im cutting deals on bikes hit me up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT
u get dwn homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

my current project


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

who is ready to get murals done? hit me up 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys im lowering my prices for a limited time this summer. starting at $500 for a trunk/hood. these prices wont last forever so hit me up. 559-731-6718 this is a big hook up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> Right now I live in Pixley, Ca


What streets in pixley bro my sister stays there mayb goin this weekend


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I live on Howard


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some of my first sketches


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Waddup matt 
TTMFT!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up lil homies? hit me up if you dont have cash, i take trades. ipads, your video game systems, all that stuff. hit me up even if your broke! lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up lil homies? hit me up if you dont have cash, i take trades. ipads, your video game systems, all that stuff. hit me up even if your broke! lol


Trade for bike parts ??? Got a cuple Schwinn frames lmk


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

furby714 said:


> Trade for bike parts ??? Got a cuple Schwinn frames lmk


sure why not


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

what up lil homies I got some room for bike murals if you wanna bring em over or mail them


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Some sample murals I did a while back to show color schemes


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats Up Guys, I just wanted to start a topic with my artwork for the lowrider bike enthusiasts. I look forward to airbrushing some bikes for you guys. Heres some of my pictures, hope you enjoy them for quotes message me, or call/text me 559-731-6718 thanks guys


thats some sick work how much do you charge for some murals like that


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

right now just depends. im flexible. Not really tripping on the money. Just doing it for fun and maybe to buy lunch for my lady hahahaha hit me up 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Woow amazing work bro


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------

